# arrows shooting high



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

My bow is shooting high on the target about 2 to 4 inches.I adjusted my sights,rest,everything i could think of.My nock point hasn't changed. any ideas?? please help


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

peep?


----------



## jcboof (Apr 9, 2006)

Do you have a drop away rest? Maybe your rest is kicking back up after it drops and hits your arrow?

I dont know, If the bow is tuned properly, it should shoot right. Also check your cam timing


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not enough info. Did this just happen? New bow, new site, rest???


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

red44 said:


> Not enough info. Did this just happen? New bow, new site, rest???


this has been going for a while,i have tried everything.I used a peep sight for about 10 years then i stoped using them.I found when i got my new hoyt trykon,i couldn't shoot well at all with a peep,it didn't feel right at full draw.so i took it off and i was shooting better,but not consistantly. I wonder if i should try a peep again??


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

You stopped using them long before the new bow? And now have trouble geting used to it? There are other options. You would'nt be the first to prefer going peepless. How did the bow fit you? Is the new bow shorter or long in ATA than your last bow? How about draw lenth, the same as before?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

2 to 4 inches high at how far . if you raised sight slightly and still shoot high i'm puzzled because arrows should have gone down.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

red44 said:


> You stopped using them long before the new bow? And now have trouble geting used to it? There are other options. You would'nt be the first to prefer going peepless. How did the bow fit you? Is the new bow shorter or long in ATA than your last bow? How about draw lenth, the same as before?


I didn't explain correctly,sorry I stopped using the peep sight shortly after i got the new bow.The bow fits me perfectly,It feels very comfortable.the new bow is 33" ATA, the old bow was 42"ATA, DL is 29" on both bows


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

big cypress said:


> 2 to 4 inches high at how far . if you raised sight slightly and still shoot high i'm puzzled because arrows should have gone down.


I'm shooting at about 20 yrds.yeah, I'm puzzled too. I appreciate all comments and suggestions


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I would guess the diference in ATA and string angle from your old bow to the new one is causing the difficlty with a peep. I'll bet with your old bow the peep was closer to your eye at full draw. If it is farther away now, perhaps trying a larger diameter peep might help. When you were using one, could you see the outside edge of the pingaurd? Could you get the whole pingaurd in your view through the peep? 
If you want to go peepless, you could try a Timberline No-Peep or the Anchor Sight, both are anchor reference aids. Or maybe a combo of kisser at the mouth and a tied nock to touch the tip of your nose to. It would help keep your anchor in the same position anyway. 
Now as far as the shooting 2" off? I don't know if it's just an anchor inconsistancy or if something else is going on. If you can get the anchor resolved, you can move on. 
BTW in the pic it does look like it fits you nice.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm starting to think it's me and not the bow or sight or rest.Sometimes I think that I flinch on the shot or can't hold still on the target,maybe a very small case of occasional target panic.:sad:


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

remember that peeps come both 37 [i think] and 45 degrees depending on bows atoa , don't think your old peep will work well on new [longer] bow .


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Today i noticed my ATA is 33 1/4 inches specs on hoyt web sight say 33" maybe string stretch is my problem


----------



## TradTech (May 9, 2005)

Head position.

It's not the bow.

Try tucking your chin and see where your arrows impact. Then raise your chin above level, shoot and see where your arrows impact.


----------

